
How a TV Sitcom Triggered the Downfall of Western Civilization - hellofunk
https://medium.com/@thatdavidhopkins/how-a-tv-sitcom-triggered-the-downfall-of-western-civilization-336e8ccf7dd0#.e6rsh72wb
======
CarolineW
While "The Big Bang Theory" has its problems, at least it attempts to show
people who are unrelentingly interested in science and technology, who love
their work, and who go out of their way to learn stuff and make things.

The linked article nails it with regards the rampant anti-intellectualism of
Friends, and while it didn't trigger the "Downfall of Western Civilization",
it certainly is indicative of the state of it.

------
Kristine1975
The article is very US-centric for all its talk about "western civilization".

